# Winter months.....corn?



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I talked to so many people, and they said I need to feed the pigeons corn, to keep them warm through the winter. Being young and learning, I did exactly
what they said. I was told to feed them whole kernals. So I did. Then I got a lecture on why I shouldn't feed them whole kernals, because it can cause a blockage in youngsters. They told me to go with cracked corn. So I did. Then along came another guy, he said NO! Pigeons cannot digest any type of corn....pretty much like people. Feed them pop corn. So once again....I did. Now, I go to a pigeon show....talking to a guy...fascinated because I'm so young and in pigeons....I talked to him for about 2 or so hours. We got talking about feed, and he said never feed your birds pop corn, it is more expensive, and does nothing for the birds. SO.....I'm back where I started. He never said what to feed them.....dumb of me not to ask. Can someone point me in the right direction please.....Thanks much.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Tim, We were discussing this just a day or two ago in the homing section when we were talking about pigeon coops and warmth.

Trees Grey replied that as far as nutrition goes...she would not only give them 30-40 % whole corn in the mix to minimize their heat loss but would add a drop or two of organic cod liver oil to the seed mix once a moth since they do get less sunlight.

My pigeons have started to eat more corn now that we are having cooler days and I noticed that in the summer most of them pretty much ignored the corn. It seems as if they know it is good for them in cold winter. It does help keep them warm...acts like a furnace in their tummies.

I would not give them _cracked corn _though Tim.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh, one more thing, my smaller and yougest pigeon Barbie, I do find the smaller kernals of whole corn for her as she does have a little probelm consuming the larger ones, and ends up rejecting them. The smaller ones work good for _her_. It takes just a few seconds to find, but worth the trouble.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Crack Pots*

HI TIM,It is true that corn will help keep the birds warm during the winter,and one should add some corn tothe regular mix that you use.I feed both pop and whole corn. I never have had a young bird lock up. Now for the Crack pot that told you to feed cracked corn, he did't tell you that there molds that can grow on crack corn that can make your birds sick (Aspergillus).Now for the other Crack pot that told you that pigeons can not diegest corn,THINK Tim have you ever seen corn kernals in pigeon poop,I never have.You see Tim there many pigeon people that have misconceptions on many subjects. You will run into this as long as you are in pigeons.Now to get back to using corn in the winter months,add some to your regular mix. I would also say that Dec.,Jan., Feb,. are months that if I lived in Pennsylvania I would not raise young birds, thats me someone else might raise young birds. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome to the world of pigeons!!!  You can ask 10 pigeon people the same question and get 20 different answers, so get used to it.  Feed your birds corn. If they don't want to eat it, they won't and you can't make them unless you starve them. I'll bet they eat is when it gets cold. As far as raising youngsters in Jan - Mar. If you don't race your birds, there's no reason to do this and even if you DO race them, there's more to raising babies in the early part of the year than just throwing the bird together and hoping for the best. You can't do it willy nilly.........for the sake of the birds, both adults and babies, you've got to know what you are doing or you'll loose a lot of the babies..........so, for now, wait till later to raise youngsters. Get your feet wet and don't let the birds suffer while you learn. You've got LOTS of years to do different things different ways............


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey guys....sorry about not replying. (On vacation) Anyhows.....I took your advice, and went down to the feed mill and got 50lbs. of pigeon feed and 25lbs. of whole kernals. They ate some of the corn. So I guess I'm all set. I never knew about mold in cracked corn.....yikes!!  I was feeding them 10% of cracked corn in their feed over the summer. Hopefully they are ok. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, things can get very confusing sometimes, Tim.

However, this IS a site devoted to pigeons and EVERYTHING about them is discussed. While there CAN be differences of opinion, the Moderators and other long term members usually know what they are talking about. If they are not sure, they will research.

When one becomes set in their ways, one become stagnant and their birds may suffer as a result. There are always new things to learn - that's the beauty of this site.

You, by experience and time, will also share your opinions (hopefully) to help others who may be just starting.

We all learn from each other. 

Bottom line...when in doubt, ASK QUESTIONS. If still unsure, KEEP ASKING. That's why the site is here.

We are all with you and look forward to hearing about your wonderful adventures and experiences with your birds. Oh yes, pictures are great too!


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL.....here are some....hehe.....
well....this aint as easy as i thought. how do you add picts from your computer?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you are useing a standard pigeon feed/ grain. You will have a balance of corn added. I prefured popcorn during breeding season as less problems with canker On some breeds. whole corn is fine depending on breed. To much corn and you get over weight birds that breed less and are really less healthy. Stick with a standard feed mix and increase it slightly in the very cold times. The birds will do the rest. Water is very important in the winter months be sure you find a way or at least change your water out 2 times a day so they get a good drink during the cold days. frozen waters pulls the birds down fast.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonkid1046 said:


> LOL.....here are some....hehe.....
> well....this aint as easy as i thought. how do you add picts from your computer?


Go Pigeon-Talk up above. 
Scroll down to the *Resources* section and click. There is a "thread" listed there for posting pics.

If you have any questions, just let us know your problems and those with LOTS of computer knowledge will help!


----------

